# Target Heart Rate - Pulse?



## Claire (Dec 15, 2009)

I just bought my husband an exercise bike that has some electronic information on it.  The thing is, while 90% of it I understand (I know this might sound stupid to some of you, but I am the electronics person in the house), I really don't know anything about pulse.  One of the many things I've forgotten more than I ever knew about!  I'd like a site that explains what his target heart rate should be, how long he should maintain it, etc.  He says it is too confusing, the rate seems to go up and down too easily so he doesn't know what he's supposed to be doing.  I, personally, am delighted that he's enjoying it so much, and he really likes watching the numbers.  So if anyone knows what I should tell him about his pulse, or a site he might enjoy perusing, let me know.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's what I remember.  A target heart rate or pulse is the beats per minute your exercise should maintain for max benefits.  It's based on yur age and condition.

There is a quick formula to come up with an estimate but I've forgotten the details.  It's like some number plus your age for a target pulse.


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 15, 2009)

He should talk with his doctor.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Dec 15, 2009)

220-age=Maximum Heart Rate (MHR)

MHR x (a range anywhere from .60 to .80) = Target Heart Rate

Example

220-43= 177

177x.60= 106

177x.80= 141

So a 43 year old's target heart rate would be a range of 106 to 141. This is the range of maximum benefit. The lower end gets better weight loss. The higher end has better cardiovascular benefits. 

I wouldn't say going above this range is not beneficial but above this range actually saps energy from you without maximizing the added benefitial conditioning. So its more work and you get less out of it in the long run.

I work in a hospital with an extensive physical therapy department.


----------



## MostlyWater (Dec 15, 2009)

what a nice gift!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 15, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> 220-age=Maximum Heart Rate (MHR)
> 
> MHR x (a range anywhere from .60 to .80) = Target Heart Rate
> 
> ...




That's the formula!  I wasn't even close in what I remembered.  
Thanks for posting the goods, BD.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Dec 16, 2009)

I had to add that last line so people would know I wasn't just gabbin out my rectum.


----------



## Alix (Dec 16, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> I had to add that last line so people would know I wasn't just gabbin out my rectum.


 mental image... 

Claire, does the model you got have an alarm? The one we had used to have a clip and you put it on your ear or something (can't remember...long time ago) and it would check your heart rate and scream if you got into the danger zone.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 16, 2009)

If your bike has a lot of fancy electronics, it probably has the ability to display the instantaneous heart rate and an average heart rate.  The instant heart rate will bounce around a little and perhaps be somewhat confusing; but the average heart rate will be averaged over time  (probably several minutes so it will remain much more steady and change only slowly as the rider's exertion varies.  Go back and look at your instruction book and see if your machine will display an average rate or call the customer service people who made your machine and ask them.

Another possibility.......some machines are designed to show the average heart rate automatically so that the reading does not bounce around a lot and if the electronics are faulty, you could get that rapid fluctuation of the reading.  Again, this is probably a question for the customer service people or the owner's manual.

Good luck!!

P.S.  I started a weight loss program of my own back in March and included a bike riding component to the food diet.  I try to ride every day and have worked up to about 350 miles per month (weather permitting).  I used to have both a bicycle machine and a treadmill; but I get bored on them and like to be outside.

If the weather holds, I will reach the 2500 mile mark around the first of the year and will have lost about 70 pounds.  Hard work can produce wonderful results!!!

(I'm thinking about going for another 10 pounds after Christmas to get down to 190.)


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Dec 16, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> (I'm thinking about going for another 10 pounds after Christmas to get down to 190.)


 
I have a leg that weighs that much.


----------



## Claire (Dec 27, 2009)

It kind of makes me crazy that some things pop up on my regular email and some don't.  I will try to remember to make my husband sit down and read a couple of these.  I'm just happy that he is doing something when the weather dictates that his daily walk isn't an option.  I was afraid that I'd bought an expensive clothes hanger.  So I'll have him read some of your input.  I, personally, hate exercise machines ... I find them incredibly boring.  I'm trying, I'm trying, because there are days when getting to the gym isn't really a viable option, and walking sure as heck isn't.  But he loves the gadgets, and this one is one he'll find interesting once he gets the hang of it.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 29, 2009)

*MHR question*



bigdaddy3k said:


> 220-age=Maximum Heart Rate (MHR)
> 
> MHR x (a range anywhere from .60 to .80) = Target Heart Rate
> 
> ...



I remembered the 220 - age x .80, but didn't know the formula for the target 'range'.  For the MHR (220 - age), are you not supposed to go above that?  I'm confused on that one.  

Carol


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 29, 2009)

A target heart/pulse rate is the cardiac rate that you want to maintain for 30 minutes for aerobic conditioning. The _maxium_ ideal conditioning cardiac rate is generally considered to be 80% of Max heart rate (MHR). 

However, if you are not in shape, or have been given the okey-dokey by your doctor to start at a higher rate, you should set your target at no more than 40% - 50% MHR until you can carry on a normal conversation while still exercising without being short of breath after 10 minutes of exercise. When you can do that then you can increase your target rate by 5% - 10% at a time.


----------

